
Facebook Users Are Sharing Fewer Personal Updates and It's a Big Problem - sushirain
http://fortune.com/2016/04/07/facebook-sharing-decline/
======
jads
My Facebook feed has become the equivalent of Fwd: Fwd: Fwd: THIS IS A MUST
SEE.

Any personal status updates are lost in the sea of garbage and the "Share now"
button is almost certainly to blame. Many older members my family who use
Facebook do mistake "liking" a post for sharing it, and often share anything
anything they see.

